# Arts and Crafts Round table - New Video, New site too!



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

It's been a while since I had something to post, but I've finally caught up on some things and I've got some news to share.

The Stickley round table #603 is neat little project that can challenge your skills. 

I needed to make two of these tables (for different people) as gifts. I decided to make an authentic version and an imposter.

*The authentic version - *

Solid QS white oak
Through mortise and tenon joinery
Dovetailed joint for the upper cross members to the legs.

*The imposter version - *

Red oak, veneered with QS white oak veneer
Loose tenon joinery with fake through-tenons
Stub tenons joining the upper cross members to the legs

The video series will compare and contrast the materials, construction and overall result between the two tables. 

*New Video -*
The first 3 parts of the video are done and can be viewed here: 
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com...ound-Table-Stickley-603-(round-tabouret).aspx


*New Site - *
Lately I've been doing more web development on my new site than woodworking, but the new site is finally done!

Check out the all new Eagle Lake: 
http://www.EagleLakeWoodworking.com


----------



## BobSch (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice looking table, I'm going to add that to the list for next spring when I can get back in the shop.

BTW, the photo gallery choice errors with:

"Directory Listing Denied
This Virtual Directory does not allow contents to be listed."


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey, John. The new site looks good and one heck of a job on the table videos. Thank you for posting this for us.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A very informative video series. Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Guys! I appreciate you taking the time to watch the videos and comment here. Stay tuned, I think there's about 4 more parts to this series...hopefully coming out soon...


----------



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

I wanted to let everyone know that Part 4 of this video series is now out. The next parts will be out after Christmas.

The video series can be accessed here:
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com...ound-Table-Stickley-603-(round-tabouret).aspx

Thanks for watching, and *I hope everyone has a great holiday season*!


----------



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

*Parts 5 and 6 are now released!*

As promised, parts 5 and 6 were released this weekend. There should be one more video in this series.

To view the new parts of the video use this link and click on the "Watch the Video" link towards the top:
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com...ound-Table-Stickley-603-(round-tabouret).aspx

*Part 5* - This video details the construction of the upper crossmembers. The authentic table has a dovetail joint that connects the upper cross member to the legs, while the imposter table uses a simple stub tenon and open mortise. The interlocking crossmembers fit together with a precise half-lap joint.










*Part 6* - This video details the assembly of both tables. You will see how loose tenon joinery can simplify the assembly of the imposter table. The benefits of a successful dry fit are stressed. For a lifetime of service, the mortise and tenon joints are pinned using dowels.


----------

